# Rat Biting Cagemate



## Margeauxeatsushi (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,I have 2 male rats, Squiggly and Squo. They're about 7 months old. They're best buddies, adopted together and possibly brothers, but in any case, they have always completely gotten along. The other day Squiggly had a bite on his face and over a few days it got worse. I separated them until it healed. I thought maybe they got a bit too excited playing and then once Squiggly had a scab, Squo kept picking at it in a effort to clean his buddy's face. But Squo keeps biting Squiggly, Squiggly will squeak but not run away or fight back and Squo will just keep biting him, always on the face. They're not big bites, not enough to break the skin but its just weird how every time Squo goes up to Squiggly he bites him on the face! Otherwise, they're getting along great, playing, cuddling, exploring together. I think it's mostly annoying for Squiggly. And it's weird because Squiggly has always been the more dominant/aggressive one when it comes to play fighting. I've read that face bites are usually defensive, so originally I thought Squiggly must have been getting after Squo too much and he was fighting back, but now I've seen how it happens, with no provocation or fighting back from Squiggly. Maybe Squo just wants attention, or is trying to change the power dynamic, or it's an adolescence thing? Any information is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think squo? I'm sorry if I spelt it wrong the one who is biting may have hormones going on and can't control them. Are the neutered? If not you may have to get him neutered if it is hormonal males tend to get aggressive with their hormones because they don't know how to control it. What you suggested could be a possibility to or a dominate thing for alpha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never owned male rats so maybe someone else on the forum will be more helpful with male behavioural issues, but I don't think bites that cause wounds would be related to dominance. It sounds like more of an aggressive act, especially because its on the face. As Mitsy said, hormones could be a factor, especially at 7 months old. Sometimes neutering can fix this problem, but not always if its related to behavioural issues. 

Have you read the thread on immersion? It may really help your boys, and if that doesn't work, then I would use neutering as a last resort. Keep a close eye on your boys as fights can lead to serious injuries. If things get serious and blood is drawn you will have to separate them.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sound like what my boys are going through (though at least your boys cuddle). They had lived together for a while when I picked them up and they were fine. Now they are about 5-6 months and are hitting "teenage" years. Check out the Immersion Training sticky on the top of the behavior forum. If you are the dominate rat they don't need struggle with power between them. (fighting went down with my boys after training...a lot)There are still incidents (they are hitting puberty) but I've established fighting is not okay, so they only do it when they think I'm not looking. I have set up another cage for when I sleep and work and can't keep an ear to them though I happy to say it's become less necessary over time.

That being said my Loki is very squeaky during grooming and he wont run away. He's even started squeaking before Nimbus touches him but he has bitten Nimbus when he's had enough of Nimbus' BS, sometimes taking some of Nimbus' fur with him. It used to be hard to tell when they were playing or fighting but I'm learning what squeaks mean what. Actually Loki has just gotten squeaky with everything. If I'm paying too much attention to the other rat, if I pick him up from a place he's exploring (note: places he's not supposed be), or if I have an apple core that I will let him nibble from but not let go of. I've read here some people's rats are just squeaky rats. I'm taking it as a good thing, he's trying to communicate. He still can't have the apple though, he'll just store it in his corner. 

Nimbus took a nasty bite to the daddy bags a few weeks back. ($140 vet bill yay!) I knew it was because he was doing a lot of dominate behavior over Loki who up until then was the established dominate and Loki had it with Nimbus' bull. I asked the vet about neuter (more or less because it looked like the family jewels were unrecoverable but was not the case) but she admitted that it "might" work but it might not work either. I would have to wait anyway until Nimbus was done with the antibiotics. That's when I joined this forum and asked for advice. I was good with having Loki as dominate but it was not good for my rats or my sanity. It's actually like living with dogs really. I didn't want anymore injuries in my pack, no more $140 vet bills and I hated separating my boys. Immersion training worked, wish I had done it day one but no more vicious battles, and we are all much happier. 

Best of luck! Post pics of the boys!


----------

